# My first grow with more than 1 plant!V.I.S.C. Vertigo (Blackberry x F'ing incredible)



## PartyBro420 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey all! So I started growing again about 2 months ago. The last 2 times I grew just a single plant for the sake of trying it out and seeing how I did with just the instruction I could find for myself. 

Both original attempts worked out quite well. Unfortunately I don't know the names of either of their strains.

One was from a seed I had found in a particularly potent bag I had once. I used only organic fertilizers like blood and bone meal, with worm castings. The bud was on the dense side and I didn't realize it's a lot more difficult to flush out fertilizers that are mixed into the soil and not dissolved away and absorbed. 

The second I was given by a friend after he had grown it under a vegetative fish tank light for 12 months, which I ended up just flowering after a week of adjusting to proper lighting under a 1000w MH (I know a bit strong for just one plant, but I use it for more now  This plant I had a problem with Powdery Mildew, but It was kept under control very quickly with a mixture of Baking soda and water, and match burning.

Ok! So for my setup I have: 1x 1000w MH magnetic ballast 1x 1000w Electronic ballast (running 1000w HPS bulb currently at 75% for 3 flowering plants. when I run it at 100% the bulb starts to scream at me) with variable control, 1x 25lb co2 tank/regulator (still don't have a controller though so I'm just trying to use math as best I can for the space I'm using), one maverick sun air cooled shade, and one plain old batwing. My reservoir is a 50gal fish tank constantly aerated and 2x 55gal drums (not being used yet)

For this round I started out with 8 seeds from the Vancouver Island Seed Company in BC, germinated in a wet paper towel. After they started to sprout I placed them into seedling pucks that were soaked in a very weak nutrient solution. They were placed in a little growing dome under the 1000w MH and moistened as the pucks became lacking in moisture. About a week and a half after this they looked ready to be transplanted into bigger containers. I started to see root poking out of the sides of the pucks. All 8 were placed into 5gal pots with ProMix HP soil, and placed under the same 1000w MH light.

I didn't start taking pictures until they were about a month and a half into the whole process so you'll see what the progress has been from about week 5/6 onward. Also since I started and then ended up having a lot of other obligations pop up into my schedule I didn't get to pay as close of attention to them as I would have liked, but hey, it's the holidays. I Just couldn't wait to start them  

This is my first time using liquid nutrients, so I'm using a simple drain to waste routine from General Hydroponics FloraGro/Micro/Bloom on a 12 week cycle with what looks like might be an extra week added into flowering.

The seeds I had were non-feminized, so 5 of the 8 turned out to be males, and were removed after the first week of flowering, leaving 3 lovely ladies (or so I thought!) behind. Well it turns out there are a few male flowers that I found on the lower 25% of 2 of the 3 plants. 

I removed as many of them as fast as I could find them as carefully as I could, and turned off the ambient circulation fans in the room in hopes it will lessen the spread. I've resided myself to the fact that there will most certainly be a few seeds in this batch because I can't eradicate every bit of pollen from the flowers. It doesn't look like a rampant enough problem to completely ruin the batch anyway. Besides I love seeing them grow either way. It was hard enough to get rid of the males!


Pictures to follow! let me hear your input everyone! Questions, concerns, advice, constructive criticism, etc!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Dec 28, 2011)

The first 4 Photos are from Veg, the next 5 are from when I started flowering a couple weeks ago, and the last 3 are from tonight.

They grew so fast I ended up with a bit of heat stress on the top of one before I realized I needed to raise the light. and there's a bit of nutrient burn on a couple of leaves otherwise They look pretty damn good to me


----------



## kaotik (Dec 28, 2011)

nice job


----------



## PartyBro420 (Dec 28, 2011)

The stalk that bud is attached to is a strange shape also, it's VERY wide compared to even the main stalk of the plant. Almost like on of those really thick cherry twizzlers.

Time to rotate them!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's a picture of my reservoir and the rest of my setup not on the other pictures. I think I said it was a 50gal tank, I think it might actually be 35gal, I don't actually mix in it, I measure out what I need into a the bucket so I know exactly what I need to mix. One of the little clear jugs is for plain water, and the other is for nutrient solution.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks good! You should really really think about mounting those ballasts on the wall and get all the electrical off the floor. Couple simple staples and zip ties go along way. Can be very dangerous.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 28, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looks good! You should really really think about mounting those ballasts on the wall and get all the electrical off the floor. Couple simple staples and zip ties go along way. Can be very dangerous.



good call......we should all safety check our grow areas.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Dec 28, 2011)

The ballast on the floor is sitting in a container so it can't get wet but I'm gonna be moving everything soon and I don't want to put too many holes in the wall inside. The new space is much nicer for growing and i will be mounting the ballast on the wall or making a shelf as soon as the new space is clear. Also the other ballast is up on the chair you can see in the photos now, so it's up off the floor.

Thanks for the input so far all!


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 29, 2011)

Kool. If available at new spot. Mount ballasts outside room. Will help greatly when summer heat rolls around.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't paint inside my house but I never really planned on using the space for as long as I have so far. The new space has walls I can either paint flat white, or put up something reflective. I'll most likely go the route of painting, I have an abundance of flat white base coat from renovating recently anyway. It also has a separate breaker box from the main house

I don't have any outlets close enough to place the ballasts outside(the room is separated from the house entirely), plus the magnetic one is noisy and attracts a lot of attention, but that is a good idea. Thinking about it though, I could probably put them under the floor in the open rafters of the garage underneath it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2011)

I would be for trying to figure out why 2 out of 3 plants hermied....


----------



## PartyBro420 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not too sure how to go about determining the cause. Any wisdom to depart on me? I don't know the general causes of it. I've grown females in much less ideal conditions in this space before, so any ideas as to what could cause this sort of thing would be helpful, then I can address possible contributing factors that may be present in my room.

Edit: After a little bit of reading I think the cause of the problem may have been due to light leakage, mainly a problem because the room they're in has the main water valve and breaker in it so the door gets opened and someone forgets to close it.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Dec 29, 2011)

Some of the leaves around the buds are now turning a lovely purple colour and they're really starting to stink now


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey everyone! The purple is starting to creep more and more around the plant, it's looking more beautiful by the day! I took some pictures today i'll toss up. The buds are growing like crazy and by the time they're ready to harvest it should be quite bountiful!

Judging by the pictures below, how long would you all say I've got left before harvest?

Keep the comments and input coming!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice looking plants bro.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Powerplanter! I'm really excited about them. Ever since the first time I got one to grow it's been a fascination. I like to just sit there and watch them for an hour or so, sometimes I'll play music for them or talk to them.

I trimmed a few fan leaves off today to let them breathe and let a bit more light through as well.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 3, 2012)

I know the feeling.  I haven't been able to grow because of this s#@ty state so I live vicarously through some of you guys.  When Ohio get's the MMJ petition on the ballat I will take all of the knowledge I have acquired here and run like hell with it.  :hubba:  LOL  Just wondering, but I have heard that trimming the fan leaves is not good.  What do you say?  Anyway, enjoy your grow, as I will.   LOL :icon_smile: :icon_smile:   Take care and be safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Thanks Powerplanter! I'm really excited about them. Ever since the first time I got one to grow it's been a fascination. I like to just sit there and watch them for an hour or so, sometimes I'll play music for them or talk to them.
> 
> I trimmed a few fan leaves off today to let them breathe and let a bit more light through as well.



Trimming fan leaves is a no-no.  Fan leaves are where all the photosynthesis takes place.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 3, 2012)

A close friend of mine that has been growing for close to 30 years now said he has great success towards the end of his flowering cycle when he trims a few leaves, and actually physically snap some of them as well as a way of i guess causing the plant to feel as if harsher conditions are coming and to put as much of it's energy into flowering as possible.

I didn't go crazy or anything, I took off probably about 12 leaves between the 3 plants. and perhaps I'm using the wrong terminology. They're not huge leaves they're the small ones that are just cluttering up the inside areas.

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry, but IMO that is another one of those myths that is not true.  The same goes for driving spikes through the stems and giving a week or 2 of darkness.  There is really no proof that doing any of this makes for better bud.  Through the years I have tried several of those methods that are supposed to stress the plant into more resin production, but have really found nothing like that makes much difference.  Giving the plants optimum growing conditions with as little stress as possible gives the best bud, IME.  I also have been growing for over 30 years.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 3, 2012)

I appreciate your advice, and the next time around I will definitely just let them be, but for now what's done is already done. It does not seem to have negatively affected the plants, at least for now.

My friend is definitely a bit of a superstitious grower. He also is a freak when it comes to water quality. He used to tend saltwater aquariums when he was younger, which are incredibly picky in regards to conditioning, and water composition is IMO one of the things that really help make or break the final outcome.

I've also tried spiking the roots on a previous plant, but this i would NEVER consider doing again. It ended up pretty much adding an extra 2 weeks for recoup from the damage that had been done, but in the end turned out as i would have expected if it had not been spiked, without the extra 2 weeks.

I am definitely interested in having quality finished product after all is said and done, but I'm more interested in doing experiments to see what kinds of things I can personally do with some plants to change the outcome. I want to learn, and I do this a lot better when I test things out for myself. So next time will be the flip side of this test!

A week or 2 of darkness I cant even understand being beneficial in any way. I would think that (like a human) after that amount of time without light the amount of stress would be too much in the first place. You would become weaker physically and mentally drained. Just because of the way a plant works, given that it needs the light in order for photosynthesis to take place, I can't even see a single 24 hour period of darkness being a good idea. It may not hurt the plant much at all, but it's still unnecessary right?

I like to think of them almost literally like a physical child. they need food, exercise, love, reassurance, with discipline and positivity in all facets in order to flourish. Don't get me wrong, I'm not gonna go break my own childrens arms in order to make their bones stronger or anything hahaha, but it works the same way for if a child gets hurt they do take steps to not repeat the same mistake. The ideal is the same just not the physical practice.

At the same time, all things are made from some form of energy, so feeding something positive energy can't hurt it unless it's in excess. On the flip side of this statement, neither positive nor negative energies are all destructive or beneficial, and negative energies in some cases are in fact building blocks for chemical reaction etc... 

Negative energies in small quantities, IMO (in this case something like harsh movement, severing leaves, or loud aggressive music) helps to strengthen the resolve of anything taking in the negative energy so long as it's not in destructive quantities like placing a subwoofer in the center of your crop on full blast with dr dre beating the crap out of your crop all day, or turning on multiple fans on high to simulate a tornado, I cannot see their being a detrimental outcome as a result.


Just a more than gentle breeze every so often is 100% proven to strengthen the stalk of the plant.

So I guess what i'm saying in my opinion, in essence is this: If you're attacked, do you not strengthen/defend yourself to prepare for another assault if you have no means to retaliate? This is true for all living things. For my purposes (trimming leaves/moderate breezes) is meant to simulate a coming undesirable season. If a plant is capable of going from female to hermaphrodite in order to perpetuate it's species asexually, is it so difficult to think that a light "attack" on a plant may cause it to strengthen itself towards final production?

I'm no botanist or anything, I just take things very literally, and the way this sounds to me, seems very plausible.

Thanks for the input HempGoddess! I have a feeling we'll have some good conversations one day!

p.s. maybe i'm a little crazy with the energy stuff, but I'm a believer in Karma, and when you do good things, you get good results. So long as i'm not butchering the plants, and as long as I feel like I'm doing it for the right reason I'm ok with some trimming.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 5, 2012)

Today I gave my plants their final feeding, the next 2 weeks I'll be flushing them in preparation for harvest 

Praying for some tasty nugs! I'll post some more pictures tomorrow when the lights come on, and again when I'm harvesting and once I've got them hanging!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 5, 2012)

Camera battery died while taking pictures.... I guess I must have forgotten to charge it.... however could I have done such a thing.... :bong1:


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 5, 2012)

OK! Here's a couple new pictures! got the camera all charged up and loaded them up!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

perky! happy! and geting frosty.....looking great!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

I would also advise against starving your plants for the last 2 weeks of their lives.  You are asking them to bulk up and pack on resin and they need food to do this.  I defy ANYONE to tell the difference between a plant that was flushed the last 2 weeks (starved) and a plant that was fed up until harvest after a proper dry and cure.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 6, 2012)

If you don't flush it out, don't the nutrients not work their way out of the plant? as far as I though then it doesn't smoke properly and tastes off. I'm still a newbie so learning from you is helpful. I guess the drying and curing can counteract the taste and burn of the finished product then If I understand you correctly. 

I'm not flushing them in hopes they'll get bigger as a result. I just want the best tasting smoke I can get, and that was just a piece of information that I've heard in more than one place.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 6, 2012)

If you're growing organic or "natural" barring a better word, then no need to flush. I feed organically (w/molasses waterings) literally up till I bring the  plant down. Soley using chemical-based veg/bloom nutes, ime, you need to flush w/ plain water for ~7-10 daze. 

I've taken samples and dried properly of chem prematurely vs. organic samples taken premature (i.e. no flush or straight water) and have gotten headaches from the chem's vs. no headaches from the organically fed (no flush or straight water)...jme


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm feeding them GH nutes right now. I noticed one thing for sure, that when I did my first grow it was 100% organic feedings, no chems or soluble nutes like GH etc. it was all guano, worm castings and blood/bone meal. I found that with this when I smoked it I got a pretty dirty taste in my mouth, but I was nice and baked, and when i "burned out" it wasn't a typical burnout where I'd get all sleepy or lethargic, I just didn't feel stoned anymore. 

With chems I know what you mean about getting headaches. so I dont know, Unless it's really gonna harm the plant which I know it won't until I get drying/curing down a little better I'm gonna flush with water.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 6, 2012)

flush away.

i gotta say i completely disagree with THG (and am kinda baffled that she thinks that after growing so long, honestly)

i don't know why she would tell a newer grower to feed untill the end though. even if she does believe that.. there is much more problems that could arise there than if you flush (or "starve") it IMO  (like unsmokeable black ash crap for one  )
how can she be sure you would cure/dry it "properly" (i must not even do that myself, cause i always noticed it  )


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL--I am not the only one here who does not do a flush the last 2 weeks.  I give a final feeding about 2 weeks before anticipated harvest and top up with pH's water if needed.    I am sure some of the others will chime in here.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I am not the only one here who does not do a flush the last 2 weeks.  I give a final feeding about 2 weeks before anticipated harvest and top up with pH's water if needed.    I am sure some of the others will chime in here.




uhh... thats what i'm doing....?

no more nutrients, just ph adjusted water.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 6, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I am not the only one here who does not do a flush the last 2 weeks.  I give a final feeding about 2 weeks before anticipated harvest and top up with pH's water if needed.    I am sure some of the others will chime in here.


 
im with you, i dont flush but last 2 weeks or so i dont feed anything, maybe thats what alot to be considered flushing even though its really not.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well that's your opinion. Everyone has a different way of saying things, and technically, it is flushing to just water instead of fully feeding if the result you're after is to make sure there are no nutrients left over in the plant.


besides that, I'm doing the same thing you're talking about anyway


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-51774.html

what "we" are doing is not "flushing"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

Puffin--thanks!  Nice to see that is still around.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 7, 2012)

Starving them doesn't make much sense.  I always flush with water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2012)

More discussion on flushing:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59844


----------



## kaotik (Jan 7, 2012)

you started using the word flushing THG. then forgot or changed it's meaning, i dunno.
so i used the same wording. (figured if we start using all diffrerent wording for the same thing, we're just more likely to screw the newer grower up.)
 we all knew what we meant (well, at first)
then you changed the script.

i still don't know why you said;


> I defy ANYONE to tell the difference between a plant that was flushed the last 2 weeks (starved) and a plant that was fed up until harvest after a proper dry and cure



but then you change the wording and say you do stop adding nutes 2 weeks before harvest (little different than feed til harvest) 


> LOL--I am not the only one here who does not do a flush the last 2 weeks. I give a final feeding about 2 weeks before anticipated harvest and top up with pH's water if needed. I am sure some of the others will chime in here.


which is exactly what we were talking about (granted using wrong wording, but you started with the wording so i assumed you knew what we all meant)

sorry, but i felt the need to chime in, cause how i read that first post.. you were basically telling him to keep topping up your rez with nutes til you harvest.


it's all a mute point though. partybro got what we were saying  (props to him, cause it must've been confusing as hell when others start joining in and people start changing what they mean)


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 7, 2012)

I was a little confused at first as to what everyone was trying to say but yea i figured it out haha.

Also Puffin

to quote that link you posted about flushing. the first few sentences are still pretty ambiguous as to the terms actual meaning. It says "Flushing for our purposes typically implies"

The term flushing in regards to what I'm doing is still an accurate use of the word, but since it's not a universal meaning for the purpose of growing I probably could have avoided the debate by explaining what I was actually doing a bit further than "flushing" haha


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2012)

Actually, this is my normal procedure for flowering plants.  I generally go about 10 days between res changeouts.  I top up _if needed_ with pH'd water.  I do not consider this in any way to be flushing.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 7, 2012)

Topping your rez up with only ph'd water is just weakening the nute solution bit by bit isn't it? I wouldn't consider that to be flushing if that's the case anyway. if you're still feeding them but just not adding more nutes it wouldn't make sense to think of that as flushing. I imagine it's a bit different with hydro than it is with soil. It still makes sense to me to call what I'm doing with a soil grow flushing though, maybe it's just me


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup, that's it.

This is my definition of flushing:  Pouring plain water amounting to 3-5 times the container size through your medium.


----------



## TGM (Jan 7, 2012)

I have always thought there is 2 versions of the flush..1 is one you may have nute burn on your plants and need to flush or wash away the nutes that are lingering in the soil so you do not feed any nutes until u can see an improvement in your plant not so bad with hydro i have discovered if keeping an eye on the ph and nute levels with a ph pen and nute stick and just keep changing that bucket or whatever u are using for your hydro lol.

The 2nd version of the flush that i find most common is the final process of flushing or again washing away the nutes to give a nice taste i have used pk 13/14 is it? i cant remember the name properly and the taste of the bud was **** realy realy bad and i should have flushed the plant properly and that was used in week 6 of flowering. I like to flush after learing the hard way i like to see my plants use the last of the nutes they have and the leafs to go yellow maybe thats an old school look on it  
I would honestly hope and beleive that most growers even first timers by the time they come to harvest would know all about the flush and the terms used for it as i am sure like me they would need to use it by then on there first grow   but diffrent folks diffrent strokes each to there own and all that.... but in all honesly as long as your weed tastes nice however you get there doesnt realy matter.   

TGM


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> If you're growing organic or "natural" barring a better word, then no need to flush. I feed organically (w/molasses waterings) literally up till I bring the  plant down. Soley using chemical-based veg/bloom nutes, ime, you need to flush w/ plain water for ~7-10 daze.
> 
> I've taken samples and dried properly of chem prematurely vs. organic samples taken premature (i.e. no flush or straight water) and have gotten headaches from the chem's vs. no headaches from the organically fed (no flush or straight water)...jme



this is the right thing to do............dont feed them anything but a carb if you have to during flush with synthetic nutes! IE bud candy, molasses....

it will crackle, not burn proper.....headaches etc....flushing is the right thing to do!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Topping your rez up with only ph'd water is just weakening the nute solution bit by bit isn't it? I wouldn't consider that to be flushing if that's the case anyway. if you're still feeding them but just not adding more nutes it wouldn't make sense to think of that as flushing. I imagine it's a bit different with hydro than it is with soil. It still makes sense to me to call what I'm doing with a soil grow flushing though, maybe it's just me



your doing the same thing basically by just adding plain water for the next 2 weeks.....allows the soil to be diluted each time you add the next feed of water! therefore thinning out the amount of nutes left in the soil


----------



## TGM (Jan 8, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> your doing the same thing basically by just adding plain water for the next 2 weeks.....allows the soil to be diluted each time you add the next feed of water! therefore thinning out the amount of nutes left in the soil


 

Indeed it is and lets face it even if the plant neded the most severe flush due to high nute levels i wouldnt flush it with 5 times the volume of my container anyway.

what i mean is if i had a 15 litre pot i would not flush 75 litres of water through it at once i am sure we all know that would realy bog down the plant if not kill it in some strains. I would flush with ph adjusted water as i live in a very hard water area and would flush every other day a little at a time so the plant could take up the fresh water and dilute the nutes down as said above.

TGM


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> your doing the same thing basically by just adding plain water for the next 2 weeks.....allows the soil to be diluted each time you add the next feed of water! therefore thinning out the amount of nutes left in the soil



I see what you mean, and it is kinda the same now that i think about it, the only difference would be that with hydro you're still using a nute solution and weakening it as opposed to just stopping nutrients altogether, but the soil is obviously going to hold nutrients and moisture.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2012)

TGM said:
			
		

> Indeed it is and lets face it even if the plant neded the most severe flush due to high nute levels i wouldnt flush it with 5 times the volume of my container anyway.
> 
> what i mean is if i had a 15 litre pot i would not flush 75 litres of water through it at once i am sure we all know that would realy bog down the plant if not kill it in some strains. I would flush with ph adjusted water as i live in a very hard water area and would flush every other day a little at a time so the plant could take up the fresh water and dilute the nutes down as said above.
> 
> TGM



Flushing is the same whether you are doing it for overnuting or before harvest.  What you have described is not flushing--you are just diluting your nutes much in the same way I top up my res.  Flushing is putting a large amount of plain water through your medium.  The amounts are generally at the minimum 3 times your container size.  Flushing properly will not bog down or kill your plants, but it is unnecessary most of the time.  Most of us here only flush our plants in an emergency like overnuting, not at harvest.


----------



## TGM (Jan 8, 2012)

i have had to do an emergency flush and i would no way reccomend putting 5 times my container volume i just think that is very OTT to me and i have had in no way needed to do that and i have been very casual with my nute feeding in the past and of course i am talking on a soil basis if i was doing hydro like i used to then i would change my water res twice daily until i felt the ppm was steady and  had gone to where i wanted it to be.

TGM


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, figured i'd go off topic of the "flushing" for now since THG was kind enough to start a new thread with a poll in regards to the topic!

Here's a photo of two of my Bongs. First is a HiGuy, blown in Vancouver. It's a beautiful piece, second was the first bong I ever bought. I got both at "The New Amsterdam Cafe" which is a cool little head shop that you can get stoned in hassle free. They also sell clothing, food (obviously duhhhh, it's a cafe for people getting the munchies after all hahaha) and host small parties.

This first piece in particular I don't smoke from often, since it's more suited for sharing.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 9, 2012)

second one


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 9, 2012)

I can see why it's for sharing.  That bowl is massive.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just went and snapped a couple nice close up shots. frosty


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 10, 2012)

TGM said:
			
		

> Indeed it is and lets face it even if the plant neded the most severe flush due to high nute levels i wouldnt flush it with 5 times the volume of my container anyway.
> 
> what i mean is if i had a 15 litre pot i would not flush 75 litres of water through it at once i am sure we all know that would realy bog down the plant if not kill it in some strains. I would flush with ph adjusted water as i live in a very hard water area and would flush every other day a little at a time so the plant could take up the fresh water and dilute the nutes down as said above.
> 
> TGM



right! when i feed nutes, i used drip clean, i feed nutes every time, with 5% run off that got sucked back up 1 minutes later....virtually no run off...so when i would flush, i wouldnt want runoff till the last couple of waterings...therefore utillizing the leftover nutes in the soil for the first week of flush, and minimizing the yellowing...

a friend of mine runs liquid budswell just for the flush only...? but hes organic..teas/coco..etc

Kush


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 10, 2012)

there getting frosty!!!!!! looking good!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> there getting frosty!!!!!! looking good!


Thanks mang!

A few more with different lighting. You can really see the colours a lot better this way. A nice frosty bud with some sexy purple leaves, and the cola from the tallest of the 3 plants.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 10, 2012)

Let's party bro. LOL  Pretty purple colors coming out.  Looks like some dank.  Stay safe brother.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 10, 2012)

When's the annual MPF Picnic!!?!? haha Everyone should come to Vancouver for April 20th! The Marijuana festival is awesome. I hope to have a table set up this year to sell some clothing too.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 11, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> OK! Here's a couple new pictures! got the camera all charged up and loaded them up!


 
Here in the valley we like to say, the proofs in the pudding,  your plants are great looking, and whatever your doing the plants are loving it, it appears to be a mostly indica grow, them colas look so fresh and clean, I saw you mentioned we live close together, I see you have had some problems with the PM,  me too,  our humidity around here ,  even my outside plants Rhyody's etc. get the PM!!!  Good luck to you, I've found that my trainwreck does not get PM, real mold resistant!!  great sweet buds!!  easy grow!!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Skagit! Yea we're not too far away from one another. Just opposite sides of the border haha.

I've been happy this grow about there not being any PM, but I sterilized the space as best I could in between the last time i had one growing and this round.

One of them looks like it should be ready to chop in a few days, the other 2 look like they could use about another 5-7 each. Exciting time now! I'll get some more pictures up in the next couple of days when I chop the first one.

Here's the link to the company I got my seeds from. This is the actual strains page, it's got a nice picture of some finished product when grown in ideal conditions as well.
hXXp://vancouverseed.com/pgallery/visc/pages/Vertigo_P1010002_jpg.html[/url]


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a question in regards to drying and curing. I went through the section on harvesting drying and curing, but I still couldn't make my mind up for myself so I thought I'd ask.

The space I have for drying gives me 2 options. 

I can dry in a cabinet, out of the way in the dark in a nice dry area near the burner for my heating system. It stays about 20-22 degrees celcius in the cabinet but there is no way to circulate any air in it short of cutting a hole in it but it would bring the temperature down some. It's also quite narrow, but might be tall enough to hang in 2 rows. It will be very packed if I do that though.

Alternatively, I can hang them in the open space outside the furnace, I can keep it dark, but not as dark as the cabinet. There's a shaded window about 5 meters away that lets in a moderate amount of ambient light during the day. It's about the same temp as the cabinet but open and air is easily circulated. Depending how far apart I hang them, or how much there is, they might get in the way if I walk through the space. 

The space/hallway connects my upstairs and downstairs from the inside. The cabinet is in the same space. There is a doorway in between the window and the drying area but there is no door in the frame. I can hang something in the doorway to block light though.

If you were me what would you do? I can post pictures if necessary, but the dimensions of the cabinet are: 

top compartment - W= 1.5ft H= 2ft D= 1.5ft
Main compartment - W= 1.5ft H= 5ft D= 1.5ft

I could hang one full plant guarenteed in the main compartment, If I trim it a bunch before putting them in I could probably hang 2 full plants in the cabinet, but then I still have one more to hang. If I cut them all up a bit more and hang them in 2 levels, they should all 3 fit in the main cabinet but it'll be pretty full I think.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 15, 2012)

I would hang them in the open space outside the furnace.  You do not need complete darkness (like when flowering) for drying and curing.  You need air circulation to dry properly.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok guys and gals! Today was the first day of my harvest, I felt that one of my three plants was ready to give thanks to and chop for drying.

I went and picked up a 10x magnifier lens and it fits beautifully on my camera so i took some nice pictures  I've got about 10-12 so Here We Go!

Picture 2 is a close up shot of the first picture. 
Picture 3 is just a nice close up shot that I liked.
Picture 5 is a close up shot of the fourth picture.

This is the first of the 3 I had, and this is was the second fullest. I'm giving the tallest one a couple more days, maybe until wednesday. the third still looks like it could use another week.

They're so pretty, I'm so proud of my girls


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just chopped the second girl today, after inspecting every bud with the microscope, about 85% the trichs were cloudy. Didn't take as many pictures of this one. It's not as colourful, but it's definitely more bountiful. I'll post the couple I took in a little bit when I upload them


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice job PB! Looks like you'll be enjoying some in about a week.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Nice job PB! Looks like you'll be enjoying some in about a week.


Thanks Budders! I hope so! I've got a nice rubber sealed glass jar to cure it in too, so It'll be a little longer than a week but I'm patiently looking forward to a delicious session. Since I have 3 plants I'm going to take the colas of each and smoke them in different ways. One I'm going to vape, one I'll roll into joints, and the other I'll bong!
It smells so sweet hanging there. Now I've got a box full of trim to cook up!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 2, 2012)

PartyBro420, any grow  that you get to smoke some dank at the end of is a good grow to me... ermm i missed whats the strainage??  Looks like some nice Afghaniz to me...  good job... if i dont lift toilet seat or flush i never hear the end of it...


Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 2, 2012)

The strain is Vertigo, a cross of blackberry and f'ing incredible from the Vancouver Island Seed Company. Thanks for the reply  This grow was good to me, All done with what it produced now, and onto my next project!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice, my friend!!!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 2, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> The strain is Vertigo, a cross of blackberry and f'ing incredible from the Vancouver Island Seed Company. Thanks for the reply  This grow was good to me, All done with what it produced now, and onto my next project!


 

errrmmm i just saw the name of the thread...    great job...:icon_smile:


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2012)

nice job p.b 420!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 18, 2012)

haha, i'm surprised people are still posting on this thread! it's been finished a while now  thanks though ruff!


----------

